# water droplet effect how do they do it?



## prc13 (Jun 2, 2008)

love that water drop effect on these new paint jobs was wondering if anyone wouldnt mind sharing how to do that effect ...any help wouldbe great..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

DO a search,there's been many a topic about it.


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

ummm the search fucking sucks bro, he is prolly just seeing if anyone has a link to the topics or not. kinda hard to find shit when the search button doesnt work, ya heard!?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Here ,,,, Study the hood i just did - i wont say anything on how to do it -- Its the experience , Trials & tribulations that you must endure in order to appreciate it .........


there is a multiple of ways to do it to get certain desired effx ......... Just get out , scuff up some panels & practice mayng.............


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

Found this video, don't know how well it works, but looks easy.

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1020184/wate...m_paint_secret/


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jun 12 2008, 06:59 PM~10857940
> *Here ,,,, Study the hood i just did  - i wont say anything on how to do it -- Its the experience , Trials & tribulations that you must endure in order to appreciate it .........
> there is a multiple of ways to do it to get certain desired effx .........  Just get out , scuff up some panels & practice mayng.............
> 
> ...


C'mon,that's almost like the guy who posted he was holding seminars on how to get the effect,and charging admission.
The way I've done them is them is this way:
I'm using silver base as an example,spray your base,let it flash,with a small detail gun,spray water over the panel to get your desired effect(you have to experimrnt to get the right look).
Now use the detail gun again,set at a low pressure,spray at one angle a diluted black,I use a bit of intercoat clear(dbc 500)so it's somewhat transparent.
Now from the exact opposite angle,spray a diluted white,this gives the 3-d effect.
Wait till ALL THE WATER DROPS EVAPORATE,then shoot with clear,it's not a hard effect to master,nor is there any big secrets.


----------



## prc13 (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks for the help guys ....im gonna try it lets see how it comes out


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

) base coat... let it flash

2) with a spray bottle filled with water mist whatever you are painting... you don't want your surface completely wet... you just want water droplets... more or less depends on the look you want

3) from an angle, mist (over spray) on a contrasting / accent color of paint with your spray gun on to the water droplets you created with the spray bottle

4) this is the most important part of the whole process... give it PLENTY of time for the water to evaporate and dry (this is where the heated booth comes into play - not necessary, but helps move things along quicker)... the surface has to be completely dry and free of any moisture... you do not want any remnants of any moisture or water left on your base or you are asking for trouble when you go to shoot your clear

5) when the water has evaporated, the accent color you misted on top of the water droplets will have left a mirror image on the water droplets

6) clear


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=a1eU6pk_jWc


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

shits easy muthafukkas :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 12 2008, 10:10 PM~10858989
> *shits easy muthafukkas  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



That shit looks good mayne!!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 12 2008, 09:54 PM~10858841
> *) base coat... let it flash
> 
> 2) with a spray bottle filled with water mist whatever you are painting... you don't want your surface completely wet... you just want water droplets...  more or less depends on the look you want
> ...


that pretty much sums it up

but i would add one thing

after you let the base flash, shoot some bulldog or adhesive promoter to help give the water droplets something to bond to, cause lets face it, water doesnt any adhesive characteristics. you will have adhesion problems down the road, especially if you're doing a multi stage pattern job or whatever. and if you're doing it for patterns, as i did, leave the water droplet pattern for last.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jun 13 2008, 01:59 AM~10857940
> *Here ,,,, Study the hood i just did  - i wont say anything on how to do it -- Its the experience , Trials & tribulations that you must endure in order to appreciate it .........
> there is a multiple of ways to do it to get certain desired effx .........  Just get out , scuff up some panels & practice mayng.............
> 
> ...




those days are sadly gone, dead, and buried 

shit is so far ahead now custom painting is rare........there is not much that has "never been done before" sad but true


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that plus the water droplet effect is easy as fuck


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Its easy once you get the hang of it .... Otehr than that - Its a little tricky




I didnt come in & use a Highlight on the water drops I posted a pic of .... 





SwitchCraft -- Even with all the info out there - you still have to go thru the Trials of it to get it down ................................


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I have done all sorts of shit with water effx - You just have to grab some extra left over paint & go for it - try different stuff & that ............ The water reacts differently when using certain reducers & that ...

Try it out


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jun 13 2008, 09:08 AM~10861051
> *Its easy once you get the hang of it .... Otehr than that - Its a little tricky
> I didnt come in & use a Highlight on the water drops I posted a pic of ....
> SwitchCraft -- Even with all the info out there - you still have to go thru the Trials of it to get it down ................................
> *




that's part of the problem people ask how to do shit instead of trying to do it........

just the way it gos i guess


----------



## prc13 (Jun 2, 2008)

i just wanted to know the basic step ...im gonna try it ...i'll post some pics


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 12 2008, 08:54 PM~10858841
> *) base coat... let it flash
> 
> 2) with a spray bottle filled with water mist whatever you are painting... you don't want your surface completely wet... you just want water droplets...  more or less depends on the look you want
> ...


First time i did the water droplet effect,I only used one color,one direction.I find hitting it again from the opposite dircetion with a light color(usually white),makes it really POP,more 3-d look to it.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 12 2008, 09:10 PM~10858989
> *shits easy muthafukkas  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 12 2008, 07:10 PM~10858989
> *shits easy muthafukkas  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.R.A. (Oct 1, 2007)

MY HOMIE DID THESE ON A JET SKI


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

Really nice! Question though. On a jet ski I'm sure that it will have plenty of real water droplets for the majority of time :biggrin:


----------



## D.R.A. (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyo524_@Jun 15 2008, 02:25 PM~10874519
> *Really nice! Question though. On a jet ski I'm sure that it will have plenty of real water droplets for the majority of time :biggrin:
> *


I THINK HE JUST WANTED TO ADD SOMETHING QUICK AND EASY AND THATS WHAT HE CAME UP WITH :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

This topic came at the perfect time, im about to try this on some harley tins.

I also have a real cool marbelizer/wave/water effect that was taught to me a long time ago, if i can get ahold of some marbelizer and candy, ill definatly show you guys whats up


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 12 2008, 09:10 PM~10858989
> *shits easy muthafukkas  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 i know how to do it and im only 14 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jun 17 2008, 02:59 PM~10889874
> *This topic came at the perfect time, im about to try this on some harley tins.
> 
> I also have a real cool marbelizer/wave/water effect that was taught to me a long time ago, if i can get ahold of some marbelizer and candy, ill definatly show you guys whats up
> *



heres my first attempt, not too shabby. Just waiting for the water to dray as I type this....


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

I used the rip method for my tape line....


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jul 5 2008, 05:10 PM~11018610
> *heres my first attempt, not too shabby. Just waiting for the water to dray as I type this....
> 
> 
> ...



looks good man. What kind of harley< Fender looks like a Deluxe or Fatty? Again, nice work.


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 5 2008, 05:15 PM~11018637
> *looks good man. What kind of harley< Fender looks like a Deluxe or Fatty? Again, nice work.
> *


Its a fatboy I think, Its my first bike paintjob so im doing it for materials cost, just to get my name out there.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jul 5 2008, 04:33 PM~11018704
> *Its a fatboy I think, Its my first bike paintjob so im doing it for materials cost, just to get my name out there.
> *


Man just don't give away too much of your time if you can do kick ass work on cars you can do it on bikes as well! people will take advantage of you every chance they get. I've been painting lowriders for 14 years and just got started doing bikes in 2004 and did some jobs for materials cost only and wow did it come back and bite me in the ass, no matter how much your customers say they won't discuss you pricing arngement , they always do and then everybody wants a homie hook up. you will enjoy doing bike though once the customers start paying what the job is worth they are easier and you will use much less material and you can charge more $$$ than you can for a car paintjob and 9 times out of 10 you will get it :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Jul 6 2008, 10:32 AM~11021112
> *Man just don't give away too much of your time if you can do kick ass work on cars you can do it on bikes as well! people will take advantage of you every chance they get. I've been painting lowriders for 14 years and just got started doing bikes in 2004 and did some jobs for materials cost only and wow did it come back and bite me in the ass, no matter how much your customers say they won't discuss you pricing arngement , they always do and then everybody wants a homie hook up. you will enjoy doing bike though once the customers start paying what the job is worth they are easier and you will use much less material and you can charge more $$$ than you can for a car paintjob and 9 times out of 10 you will get it :biggrin:
> *



x1000000 speak the truth!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

The effects looks real good


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jun 12 2008, 08:59 PM~10858339
> *C'mon,that's almost like the guy who posted he was holding seminars on how to get the effect,and charging admission.
> The way I've done them is them is this way:
> I'm using silver base as an example,spray your base,let it flash,with a small detail gun,spray water over the panel to get your desired effect(you have to experimrnt to get the right look).
> ...



canadian or not, that shit looks hella dope kid~


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i paint it before it starts to rain then move the car outside :| :| 

j/k :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i love this website its so informative i cant wait to get my garage setup to start spraying!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

i got some parts im doing(with the water drop effect) at work right now after the holiday when i go back to work ill snap some pics!


----------



## darnellv75 (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jun 12 2008, 05:59 PM~10857940
> *Here ,,,, Study the hood i just did  - i wont say anything on how to do it -- Its the experience , Trials & tribulations that you must endure in order to appreciate it .........
> there is a multiple of ways to do it to get certain desired effx .........  Just get out , scuff up some panels & practice mayng.............
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: do u have to use a light base than a daRKER FINISH :0


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darnellv75_@Dec 22 2008, 07:45 PM~12502153
> *:biggrin: do u have to use a light base than a daRKER FINISH :0
> *


huh?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

how do you keep the drops from running on a curved panel or lets say, the side of the car? :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2008, 11:04 AM~12523754
> *how do you keep the drops from running on a curved panel or lets say, the side of the car? :dunno:
> *


what ive done is shoot a nice quick coat of regular clear, wait for it to get sticky, then do the water.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

just did a clipboard following everyones advise and it's really as simple as everyone says....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 17 2009, 02:18 PM~13305630
> *just did a clipboard following everyones advise and it's really as simple as everyone says....
> *


post it up fool :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

found a clip board so I used that...

Red base









Sprayed some water









I used rattle can so the black wasn't dispersed evenly










Cleared









Done


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Cant wait to try this with a gun though....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------

